# temperature spike in tank



## jason1245 (Aug 10, 2013)

About a week ago my heater broke in my aquarium.. I just bought another one and its one of those auto set heaters at 76 degrees. I bought a few more fish and flourish for my live plants. I am not sure if it is just a fluke or maybe I didn't need the flourish additive but my temp in the tank went from 72 to 80 in little over a days time. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Unfortunately with those auto heaters I had nothing but problems with water temp fluctuations, ended up shelving it and getting a different one. If you can return it you should.


----------



## krissytina (Aug 19, 2013)

I had an auto set heater in my blue lobster tank. It recently malfunctioned-I checked on her and the thermometer was reading about 98 and the heater was still on! Freaked out, I removed it and did small water changes with cooler water to bring the temp down. She was fine, but thank goodness I check on everyone when I get home from work. 
The auto set heater came with a set...I'll never buy one.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Unless you live in a cold climate this time of year or have a species that needs higher temps, why have a heater plugged in?


----------

